# Expat Health Insurance



## sjmontano (Apr 10, 2017)

My wife and I will be retiring in Portugal in January 2018. I'm an American and she is Portuguese but has American citizenship too. We are very confused about health insurance. We found a broker in the UK - all the insurance we found seems to come from there - but I wonder if there is anything available in Portugal. Costs are all over the place and it's all very confusing. An help is appreciated.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As your wife is Portuguese she has right to enter & reside & you have the same under the reunification of family rules & once you have residency, you also have the right to the same more or less free (and incidentally, very good) NHS care as any Portuguese person so you don't necessarily need health insurance.

However, if you do want to buy extra insurance you could look at afpop.com. 

I have no commercial link to that site but they do offer some good deals.


----------



## sjmontano (Apr 10, 2017)

*Health Insurance*

Thanks much - I'll check out afpop.com


----------

